# Immobiliser/Key fob problem



## D15Bhoy (5 Mar 2007)

I have a 97 renault megane. I opened the key up today to change the battery as i thought the signal was weak. Now the key wont open the central locking. When i open the car using the lock on the door the engine wont start and the immobiliser light is flashing.

I take it i've reset the the code or something ? Is there anything i can do myself without having to take it to renault, surely changing a battery shouldn't cause this to happen.

Thanks


----------



## Walliams (6 Mar 2007)

You need to resynchronize your key fob with your car. If you have the car handbook it will explain how to do it.
With my car you simply put the key in the ignition an press one of the buttons on the fob and this does it,my cars not a renault but id imagine the procedure is similar.
Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Guest125 (7 Mar 2007)

No such luck I'm afraid a trip to Renault will be required


----------



## Bue5Off (8 Mar 2007)

i have has a similiar problem with a key card for an 04 Megane. It can open the doors, etc but will not start the car. I replace the battery but that did not work either so my local Renault dealer is being as helpful as ever (being sarcastic). Waiting 4 weeks now for a new key and still no sign of it. Good job I have a spare!


----------



## beldin (8 Mar 2007)

For any renault problems I have always found the Renault forum very helpful
http://www.renaultforums.co.uk

If you ask a question you may get a good response or at least tell you how to proceed.


----------



## D15Bhoy (14 Mar 2007)

I went to renault and got a code off them by producing my licence and registration cert, i have to enter a code everytime i get into the car to start it (using the key in the door to open it). Renault didnt charge me for the code but said i would need to have the key recoded. Every time i get out of the car i have to lock all the doors and boot, its a right pain. At least i dont have to walk to work though.


----------



## Guest125 (14 Mar 2007)

Not Yet!!! What did they quote you to restore the car to its original condition?


----------

